# cheap 4/5 star this weekend



## indebtedgal (5 Aug 2010)

i'm looking to take my terreibly stressed out oh away sat night (he'll be paying ;-0)

anyone hear know of any really good deals going b7b/room only or db&B. can travel.


----------



## SlugBreath (5 Aug 2010)

Whereabouts?  Dublin?  Cork?  Donegal?


----------



## indebtedgal (5 Aug 2010)

anywhere!! southern half of the country preferably though.


----------



## byrnsey09 (5 Aug 2010)

Check out [broken link removed] for last minute deals. Haven't used them myself, just heard them advertised afew months back. Look like they have good deals (no connections)


----------



## pinkyBear (5 Aug 2010)

I caan recommend Cahernane house, this hotel is in Killarney and it really is special..


----------



## SlugBreath (5 Aug 2010)

indebtedgal said:


> anywhere!! southern half of the country preferably though.


Haven't you used  previously?


----------



## hopalong (5 Aug 2010)

115euro per person looks expensive


----------



## thedaras (7 Aug 2010)

Try the Lyrath in Kilkenny..good deals on at the moment and its 5 star (I think).


----------



## SoylentGreen (10 Aug 2010)

So, where did you go in the end?

I am typing this during a break in my 3 day break in Kinsale. €119 for 3xB+B+1 dinner.

Incredible value.


----------



## bartbridge (10 Aug 2010)

SoylentGreen, that's great value, did you book with the hotel direct or through a website?

Has anyone used justgo.ie? Thinking of booking a hotel in Skibbereen with them, just want to make sure they're okay first...


----------



## hopalong (10 Aug 2010)

is it pps,the isish way of doubling the charge.


----------

